# Bacon



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

In response to the upcoming bacon shortage, and a request in a different section of the forum, i have a recipe for a bacon that i have made frequently.

you will need:

Pork belly (could substitute boar, beef, lamb etc)
salt
sugar


Combine equal parts salt and sugar (enough to coat and cover belly)
- if you wanted to add extra spices here, i have used juniper berry, black pepper, fresh herbs, garlic/onion powder)

Place belly in a zip lock bag, and set into the fridge for 5-7 days, turning over every day. (you will notice liquid in the bag, dont worry about this)

Remove from bag and rinse thoroughly, removing salt and sugar. Belly should feel firm, and should not have any soft spots.

If you have a smoker, this is when you smoke it. Smoke at 180 degree for 6-8 hours, remove and cool, then repeat for a double smoked bacon.

If you dont have a smoker, just cook in the oven, at 200 degrees for an hour and a half (internal temp should be 150 degrees) 

Cool and slice.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Um, no cure?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We freeze ours then slice and fry ... a little salt and pepper. :yummy:

Why mess with a good thing.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Coot, was thinkin that...

Andi... Unless your following correct temps for freezing and length of time you are gonna get bit some day.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I usually don't use a cure, it never last very long, and cooking it gives it a good life. 

If using a cure, I would go with 2oz per belly


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on the wieght a the belly. Cure should always be carefully measured fer the amount a meat yall be curin. 

Just sayin, don't wan't folks gettin sick. I do smoked meats fer parties an such, so I'm awful carefull about that stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Vengeful said:


> Andi... Unless your following correct temps for freezing and length of time you are gonna get bit some day.


You will have to explain this to me ??


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You will have to explain this to me ??


Andi Here is a LINK.

I cant find any good links right now but in my reading the point is that due to the limitations of home freezers the meat may not been cold enough or long enough. It talks about it in some of my food books. Also from the standpoint of cure, as Coot said its by weight and considering Urban was allowing 5 -7 days thats a long time for things to sit. I know over the years salt has always been used but just speaking out for people to research because no one wants to see people deathly sick or worse.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You are right ... we should all just scrap our home freezers ....


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Depends on the wieght a the belly. Cure should always be carefully measured fer the amount a meat yall be curin.
> 
> Just sayin, don't wan't folks gettin sick. I do smoked meats fer parties an such, so I'm awful carefull about that stuff.


I agree OldCoot, thats why i have always opted to leave out the cure, just salt and sugar will do the trick. Throughout my cooking career, ive made cured meats both ways, and im always way more worried using cure.

I usually find that freezing the bacon, or making it in smaller batches, works best. Now, for long term survival, cure is probably a good bet, or leaving in the salt sugar for longer.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Got a PERFECT solution to the shortage. I have my own hog finishing now... LOL No shortage here.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You are right ... we should all just scrap our home freezers ....


Why is it when someone expresses concern here that it gets met with negativity? Personally, if using your freezer works for you then by all means use it. Just speaking up on my concern.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Vengeful said:


> Why is it when someone expresses concern here that it gets met with negativity? Personally, if using your freezer works for you then by all means use it. Just speaking up on my concern.


I here I thought I was being sarcastic ... 

I apologize ...

I thank you for your concern and will add it to the ones that think eat fresh out of the garden is nasty, canning my own food is hazardous; unsafe & the harvest of wild critters/livestock is dangerous.(and ... rather cruel)

Again ... I apologize and Thank You ...


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Vengeful said:


> Why is it when someone expresses concern here that it gets met with negativity? Personally, if using your freezer works for you then by all means use it. Just speaking up on my concern.


#1 Generally if you put enough salt to taste it. You will likely have enough to kill off the pathogens. 2% is enough to taste and kill. 2.5% is enough to actually taste but it won't be salty. 3% is where meats taste salty. +3% and you cook in water of freshen.

#2. Note the recipe said to cook to Above 145 Trichinosis and other pathogens killed.

#3 Trichinosis is not found in the US meat supply. Excepting wild game.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You are right ... we should all just scrap our home freezers ....


Are you using a deep freeze or just a kitchen unit? 

Those things mentioned are about kitchen units, They get to 10 or so F. A freezer gets to -10 generally if set at the lowest setting. Set it and forget it. 

The only thing I would caution on is above 0F fats can and do go rancid over time. Makes it taste off. It's even worse with a cured product than uncured. So the best bet is to keep your bacon as pork belly and salt it up as needed.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Now lets pull back to SHTF...

You won't have a freezer. You won't have a fridge. Hopefully you have prepared so you have meat in abundance.


The ability to cure pork and other meats will be valuable. With out cure it will be difficult to impossible to make a truly safe long lasting meat products of bacon, hams, other large meat cuts, and dried sausages. Buy yourself a few dozen pounds of Prague powder. Learn to use it safely. IMHO It's cheap insurance and will last a lifetime because a little goes a long way.


P.S. Botulism used to be called Sausage Disease!


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Andi said:


> I here I thought I was being sarcastic ...
> 
> I apologize ...
> 
> ...


Andi, I eat out of the garden. I can when I can... Wow that was interesting. Anyway, Just want to see people do things the best they can and did not catch your sarcasm. I too am that way. We all need to keep safety in mind and I guess that was my main point.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if your unsure about the meat cook it well! Meat that has gone south always smells dodgy so I would dump it and eat weeds. Better than explosive diarhea and vomit at the same time!! Or as my dad called it, burning the roman candle from both ends!


----------

